

Ask HN: Do innate geniuses are more successful as entrepreneurs or inventors? - hotshot


======
lutusp
> Do innate geniuses are more successful as entrepreneurs or inventors?

1\. Can you rephrase that?

2\. Can you unambiguously define "genius"? The term doesn't have a generally
agreed meaning.

3\. It might have been more productive to ask this about entrepreneurs and
investors separately, because they're very different activities and outcomes.

